# Windows switch surround



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I need the drivers plastic window switch surround in black for GTR R33
Thank you


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Super cheap new 9,000 yen . just buy that


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks, where from?


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

alvise said:


> I need the drivers plastic window switch surround in black for GTR R33
> Thank you


I have a brand new one I mounted in my car a month ago, but I never drove it. Where are you located?


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi I am in Swindon


----------

